# Scholl Compounds & Pad Technique



## WRussellE39 (Sep 13, 2016)

Hi, recently upgraded to Scholl compounds (S3 XXL, S17 & S40) & their spider pads and the orange pro pad

I've read that the technique is different. Fairly consistent at 2 spreading passes followed by 2 working passes then 2-4 finishing passes with minimal pressure, about 90 seconds working time in total

I can't seem to find much about the speed of the machine? I'll be using the trusty DAS 6 PRO DA and I've read anything from working at 1500 right up to 5000 

Just wondering what people have been using in the real world - thanks :thumb:


----------



## Alexbmwx5 (Jul 11, 2017)

I use a DAS 6 with the chemical guys yellow pads (their heaviest cutting pads).

I find on the German cars I've had, that the S3 XXL and S20 need to be worked in several times at a couple of minutes at a time, in order to cut through anything more than the swirls. Maybe I'm not doing something right or maybe thats just German paint.

I'm looking at buying some microfibre pads on Monday as I need something thats going to cut quicker for the Audi I just bought (I don't have much time at the moment!)


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

WRussellE39 said:


> Hi, recently upgraded to Scholl compounds (S3 XXL, S17 & S40) & their spider pads and the orange pro pad
> 
> I've read that the technique is different. Fairly consistent at 2 spreading passes followed by 2 working passes then 2-4 finishing passes with minimal pressure, about 90 seconds working time in total
> 
> ...


1-2 passes at low speed to spread
3-4 passes with a some pressure to cut
Arm speed movement when moving the polisher - 1-2 inches per second
2 passes to finish with no/light pressure
Speed 5 on a DAS 6 PRO to cut and finish.
12 x 12 inch approx working area
90 seconds approx to work the abrasives properly


----------

